# Fire Clyde, bring on Barry.



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Jon Barry should be the color guy of the future. Clyde is just bad, we all know that. I know this won't happen cause of contractual obligations but itd be nice.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Why would it not happen? Jon has said himself that he's interested if Clyde doesn't want to go on next season.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Why would it not happen? Jon has said himself that he's interested if Clyde doesn't want to go on next season.


I'm confused about what a "color guy" is. Are you talking about broadcasting? If so, yeah, Clyde sucks. But I still like him cuz he's broadcasting for us!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish Murph would get his spot back.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> I'm confused about what a "color guy" is. Are you talking about broadcasting? If so, yeah, Clyde sucks. But I still like him cuz he's broadcasting for us!


yeah, the color guy is the commentator who says entertaining things for the audience. bill worrell is a guy who can tell you about players and talk about plays, calvin murphy and jon barry are guys that can talk bball and entertain the audience.


----------



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

i wouldn't mind seeing a 3 man broadcast team of bill worrell, murphy, and jb.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, the color guy is the commentator who says entertaining things for the audience. bill worrell is a guy who can tell you about players and talk about plays, calvin murphy and jon barry are guys that can talk bball and entertain the audience.


 Bill Walton=ultimate color man.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Bill Walton is by far the most annoying color man in the business.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Bill Walton=ultimate color man.


calvin murphy >>>> bill walton


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I always get mixed up. Is Murphy the guy with the big accent, or the other guy?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> With that in mind, Barry could choose to work for Van Gundy. There already has been talk about Barry working as a scout. He said he does not want to coach but would like to learn how to be a general manager.
> *
> Over the years, ESPN has shown interest. Barry said he would happily broadcast Rockets games if Clyde Drexler does not want to do a second season.*
> 
> First, Barry must decide whether to end his playing career. He could give it a few more weeks. The lure of a last chance is strong and understandable


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3698026.html


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> I always get mixed up. Is Murphy the guy with the big accent, or the other guy?


 Murphy is the short black guy, Van Chancellor is the guy with the accent.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

How in God's green earth can you not recognize the difference in a genuine, bona-fide Hall of Famer, and Van Chancellor???

Have mercy.

Jon Barry would have us all in the floor in stitches. He is a laugh a minute kind of guy.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> I wish Murph would get his spot back.


YES!!! 4get Clyde and Barry..bring back Calvin Murphy!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

HoustonRockets87 said:


> i wouldn't mind seeing a 3 man broadcast team of bill worrell, murphy, and jb.



Wow image a broadcast like that, the fans will be looking forwards to watch the game not because of the rockets but because of the broadcast team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The funniest thing about Clyde is how he makes himself laugh when he tries to say something funny like Bill Worrell or add on to something funny that Bill says during a game but, it doesn't quite turn out right.

I think he is the only one laughing when he does that. The sad thing is that I actually start to smirk when I hear him laughing at his own jokes. It's kinda funny!

Bill: WOW! Yao with the "Shanghi Shake" puts the Rockets up by 2.
Clyde: Yeah Bill, Yao put him in the blender and that guys is stupid. Laugh! Laugh! Laugh!
Rocket Fans: (Thinking to ourselves) What in the hell did Clyde just say. Why is he laughing? That wasn't funny.

JB would be a great replacement. It would be cool to see him doing something with the organization!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Bill Walton=ultimate color man.


Bill Walton=Overstoned from the 70's to know what the difference between a foul and a block shot is.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Bill Walton=Overstoned from the 70's to know what the difference between a foul and a block shot is.


 I think he mentions the Grateful Dead more than anyone, though.

OK, one more question -- why does Bill Murphy call Van Chancellor "Coach".


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

i'd rather get rid of matt bullard, that guy says the corniest and stupidest stuff
clyde is 10x more entertaining then bullard


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> The funniest thing about Clyde is how he makes himself laugh when he tries to say something funny like Bill Worrell or add on to something funny that Bill says during a game but, it doesn't quite turn out right.
> 
> I think he is the only one laughing when he does that. The sad thing is that I actually start to smirk when I hear him laughing at his own jokes. It's kinda funny!
> 
> ...


He's like the doctor on The Simpsons.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill, Calvin and Barry = KENNY, ERNIE AND CHARLES


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

j-rocket said:


> Bill, Calvin and Barry = KENNY, ERNIE AND CHARLES


exactly :clap:
i doubt it will ever happen though..


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

getting Calvin back would be the hardest part. He'd be willing to come back but I don't know about the Rockets.


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

all the fans want him back :clap:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Leslie Alexander should give him the call. Murphy was proven innocent by a jury in practically 15 minutes. Don't make it stay with him. Give him his job back and let him do his thing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah clyde doing the games is really really lame..

am i the only one who actually got annoyed by calvin? Him and his damn free thrown comentary all the damn time? I think JB would be a great addition. Also is matt bullard still doing the rockets games as well?


----------

